
Joe Rogan Experience #1533 – Adam Curry - parvenu74
https://youtu.be/fTPQ9KR5j8k
======
keenmaster
Is this a Straussian way to show that people become less interesting when
intoxicated? Because if so you did a good job. Joe being drunk (or high?)
ruined this podcast. The conversation would have been way better if both
parties were lucid. I skipped to several parts of it to see if it gets better
but it doesn't.

------
gamesetmath
Adam curry pretty much invented the podcast/interview format. Sharp dude.

------
ravedave5
What's interesting about this particular Joe Rogan podcast?

